# Terminal Hp gt7725 what Ethernet Card 10/100/1000 will be supported



## Maxiu (Apr 19, 2018)

I want to buy this thin client and doing on it router and I have a question what Gigabit Ethernet Card for PCI-E will be working with this hardware and FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 19, 2018)

Any supported network card should work. It's just a regular PC in a tiny case. Intel PRO/1000 cards (em(4)) generally have good support. Realtek (re(4)) is cheap but could be problematic, there are a lot of variants of the chipsets.


----------



## Maxiu (Apr 19, 2018)

Better idea is Fujitsu Futro S550-2 and PCI TG-3269 10/100/1000Mbps TP-LINKbox TDP ~ 18W.
https://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/ds-FUTRO-S550-2.pdf

But how about performacne? AMD Sempron™ 200U (1 GHz, ) 512 Mb of RAM will be enough for bridged 300mbps internet connection, filtering it by IPFW, doing on it 9x TOR instances mixing by squid, maybe samba and TOR Exit Node, and for sure VPN?


----------

